# Great Land AC Motor Controller 72v/5kw



## alysah58 (Feb 8, 2017)

I own a Kandi CoCo Kd08e electric car and the controller has gone bad, anyone know where I can get a new controller that will work - 
Here are the specs of my systems - 

GLMI10A0 GLCI4006A0 72v AC induction motor

72V
Max Torg - 100(nm)
Rated Torg - 32(nm)
Max power - 10(kw)
Rated power - 5(kw)
Max speed - 5000(rpm)

Desperately need help finding new controller


----------

